# Andiamolo a versare nella teglia



## Tristano

Seguo una video ricetta in Internet nella quale lo chef, parlando dell'impasto per una torta, dice "adesso andiamolo a versare nella teglia". 

Il mio quesito pero' e' questo:

Perche' "andiamolo a versare" e non "andiamo a versarlo"?
Sono tutti e due corretti?

Poi, parlando della torta, dice "Andiamola a tagliare..."

E' giusto anche "andiamo a tagliarla..."?

Grazie


----------



## bearded

Salve
'Andiamolo a versare' e 'andiamola a tagliare' non sono frasi sbagliate, ma di uso colloquiale.
Più correttamente si dice, come tu suggerisci, 'andiamo a versarlo' e 'andiamo a tagliarla'.
L'abitudine di unire in questi casi il pronome-oggetto al verbo di moto, è di uso corrente, però si può usare solo con certi tempi e persone del verbo: ad es. non si può dire ''vadolo a versare', ma solo 'vado a versarlo'. Praticamente è di uso comune nell'imperativo: ad es. anche nella 2a persona plurale 'andatelo a versare' (meglio comunque 'andate a versarlo'), e si usa spesso anche con l'infinito (decisero di andarlo a versare,  meglio: decisero di andare a versarlo), e col gerundio (andandolo a versare, ma meglio: andando a versarlo). La forma più corretta è quella che unisce il pronome-oggetto al verbo transitivo cui si riferisce, e non al verbo di moto.


----------



## Tristano

Grazie per la cortese spiegazione. Mi sembra di aver trovato recentemente molti esempi di quest'abitudine di mettere il pronome oggetto diretto davanti al verbo "andare"-  una cosa di cui non mi ero mai accorto prima.


----------



## bearded

Se parliamo di pronomi che _precedono_ il verbo di moto,e non che gli si uniscono alla fine come nei tuoi esempi originali, allora c'è molta più libertà di tempi e di modi.  Praticamente - nell' Italiano familiare - in questo caso si possono usare tutti i modi finiti (cioè esclusi infiniti, imperativi, participi  e gerundi): si può dire 'lo vado a versare', lo andrò a versare', 'che lo andassi a versare', ecc., anche se la forma migliore/formale rimane sempre quella in cui il pronome-oggetto si unisce al verbo transitivo (vado a versarlo, ecc.).


----------



## Tristano

bearded man said:


> Se parliamo di pronomi che _precedono_ il verbo di moto,e non che gli si uniscono alla fine come nei tuoi esempi originali, allora c'è molta più libertà di tempi e di modi.  Praticamente - nell' Italiano familiare - in questo caso si possono usare tutti i modi finiti (cioè esclusi infiniti, imperativi, participi  e gerundi): si può dire 'lo vado a versare', lo andrò a versare', 'che lo andassi a versare', ecc., anche se la forma migliore/formale rimane sempre quella in cui il pronome-oggetto si unisce al verbo transitivo (vado a versarlo, ecc.).



Il contrario della Legge Tobler-Mussafia!


----------



## bearded

Tristano said:


> Il contrario della Legge Tobler-Mussafia!


Sì, buona osservazione.


----------



## Odysseus54

bearded man said:


> Salve
> 'Andiamolo a versare' e 'andiamola a tagliare' non sono frasi sbagliate, ma di uso colloquiale.
> Più correttamente si dice, come tu suggerisci, 'andiamo a versarlo' e 'andiamo a tagliarla'.
> L'abitudine di unire in questi casi il pronome-oggetto al verbo di moto, è di uso corrente, però si può usare solo con certi tempi e persone del verbo: ad es. non si può dire ''vadolo a versare', ma solo 'vado a versarlo'. Praticamente è di uso comune nell'imperativo: ad es. anche nella 2a persona plurale 'andatelo a versare' (meglio comunque 'andate a versarlo'), e si usa spesso anche con l'infinito (decisero di andarlo a versare,  meglio: decisero di andare a versarlo), e col gerundio (andandolo a versare, ma meglio: andando a versarlo). La forma più corretta è quella che unisce il pronome-oggetto al verbo transitivo cui si riferisce, e non al verbo di moto.



Sinceramente, non vedo una maggiore o minore correttezza di una costruzione rispetto ad un'altra, tale da giustificare una prescrizione grammaticale o stilistica.

Ovviamente, posso sbagliarmi.  

Potresti citare qualche fonte al riguardo, in modo da aiutarmi a capire meglio la questione ?


----------



## bearded

Vedi Enciclopedia Treccani sotto _Parole enclitiche_:  ''Di solito il pronome enclitico si colloca al termine del complesso verbale'' (il ''complesso verbale'' qui sarebbe l'insieme dei due verbi andare e versare).  Come avevo accennato, non si tratta di una 'prescrizione' di correttezza, ma di una scelta di stile: un po' più familiare in un modo, un po' più formale nell'altro.  Anche dal punto di vista logico, sembra più giusto che il pronome-oggetto enclitico sia 'attaccato' al verbo transitivo cui si riferisce, non ti pare?  Comunque - ripeto - entrambe le costruzioni sono grammaticalmente corrette.


----------



## Anaiss

Forse è già stato dato per scontato, ma esiste un fenomeno chiamato _ristrutturazione _che può aiutare a comprendere le particolarità di un verbo come _ andare _in certe occasioni. 
In caso: 





> *3. Tratti comuni di alcuni verbi di movimento*Un tratto comune di più verbi di movimento è il fatto di appartenere al gruppo di verbi cosiddetti a ristrutturazione, che cioè permettono lo spostamento a sinistra del clitico (➔ clitici) rispetto all’infinito del verbo (vado a prenderlo, ma anche lo vado a prendere). Ciò vale per andare e venire, ma anche per correre e tornare:
> 
> 
> (53) non se ne separava mai, tranne che per la scuola, ma subito lo correva a prendere, una volta finite le lezioni! (www.efpfanfic.net)
> 
> 
> (54) lo torniamo a ripetere, questa operazione annulla la garanzia della stampante (www.lamiastampante.it)


 http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/verbi-di-movimento_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/


----------



## Odysseus54

bearded man said:


> Vedi Enciclopedia Treccani sotto _Parole enclitiche_:  ''Di solito il pronome enclitico si colloca al termine del complesso verbale'' (il ''complesso verbale'' qui sarebbe l'insieme dei due verbi andare e versare).  Come avevo accennato, non si tratta di una 'prescrizione' di correttezza, ma di una scelta di stile: un po' più familiare in un modo, un po' più formale nell'altro.  Anche dal punto di vista logico, sembra più giusto che il pronome-oggetto enclitico sia 'attaccato' al verbo transitivo cui si riferisce, non ti pare?  Comunque - ripeto - entrambe le costruzioni sono grammaticalmente corrette.



In astratto, e senza considerare eventuali esigenze espressive particolari, le due costruzioni sono non solo ugualmente corrette, ma anche di registro equivalente, secondo me.

Il contesto e particolari esigenze espressive ti possono poi spingere verso una oppure verso l'altra :


"Prima andiamola a prendere; poi decideremo insieme dove mangiare"



Il contributo di Anaiss mi pare molto tempestivo..

ma

"Andiamo prima a prenderla, poi a fare benzina"


----------



## Anaiss

La _ristrutturazione_ tuttavia sembra non rendere conto dell'eventualità della posizione enclitica.
Questione interessante, cercherò di approfondire.

Odysseus54, col mio intervento intendevo dire che il fenomeno della salita del clitico è _facoltativo_: come dice bearded man, entrambe le soluzioni sono possibili.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti 
In attesa di eventuali conferme.
Ma secondo voi è giusto che il pronome *lo/la/li/le/ne* possa essere qui, lì e là; ossia in posizione proclitica, enclitica 'personale' e enclitica 'infinitiva'?

Io sinceramente direi la frase in OP così:
"*La *andiamo a versare.";
"Andiamo a versar*la*.".
Mai lo porrei in "Andiamo*la* a versare.", anzi mi suona proprio male. 

Cosi come le frasi di Ody:
"Prima *la *andiamo a prendere; poi decideremo insieme dove mangiare.";
"Prima andiamo a prender*la*; poi decideremo insieme dove mangiare.";
"*La* andiamo prima a prendere, poi a fare benzina.";
"Andiamo prima a prender*la*, poi a fare benzina.".
Anche qui mai direi:
"Prima andiamol*a *a prendere; poi decideremo insieme dove mangiare.";
"Andiamo*la* prima a prendere, poi a fare benzina.".

Sembrano andare bene perché sono alla prima persona plurale del presente, ma di fronte ad un tempo composto come ci si dovrebbe comportare:
"*La *siamo andata a versare.", "Siamo andati a versar*la*.", ma sicuri del enclitico 'personale'?

Comunque secondo me il pronome lo/la/li/le/ne attaccato al verbo di moto non si può sentire e se non è sbagliato..., peccato.
Aggiungo che questa è una forma del dire oggi famosa, perché appresa tramite programmi culinari che sembrano essere seguiti da un alto numero di persone, e sembra che vogliano di proposito che il pronome 'lo' accentui il 'noi' (il farlo assieme). Mah...


----------



## Odysseus54

dragonseven said:


> Ciao a tutti
> In attesa di eventuali conferme.
> Ma secondo voi è giusto che il pronome *lo/la/li/le/ne* possa essere qui, lì e là; ossia in posizione proclitica, enclitica 'personale' e enclitica 'infinitiva'?
> 
> Io sinceramente direi la frase in OP così:
> "*La *andiamo a versare.";
> "Andiamo a versar*la*.".
> Mai lo porrei in "Andiamo*la* a versare.", anzi mi suona proprio male.



La prima cosa su cui devi deciderti e' se 'andiamo' e' indicativo oppure congiuntivo esortativo.

Nel caso sia indicativo, i tuoi 1) e 2) sono le due forme possibili.  La 3) non sarebbe proprio proponibile.

Nel caso sia congiuntivo esortativo ( es. '*Armiamoci* e partite' ) , la 1) non sarebbe proponibile, e l'uso del pronome enclitico come nella tua 3) e' corretto, e se ci serve l'autorita' di una fonte riconosciuta, mi pare che l'articolo della Treccani a cui ci rinvia Anaiss sia piuttosto chiaro al riguardo.

Se poi a te non piace, libero di non usarlo.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Ody 
Credo di aver compreso abbastanza bene l'articolo della Treccani postato da Anaiss ma non vedo il collegamento con quanto tu dici.
Se ho capito bene ciò che hai scritto, mi vorresti dire che l'uso del verbo '*andare *a' in 'Andiamo*la* a +_ infinito_' è al pari dell'uso del verbo '*armarsi*' in 'armiamo*ci* e _imperativo_', cioè dici che "Andiamo *lei/questa cosa* a + _infinito_" è uguale a 'armiamo *noi* e _imperativo_'?


----------



## Odysseus54

Ciao a te, Dragonseven 

Sto dicendo che il tuo intervento al #12 e' partito con :



> _Io sinceramente direi la frase in OP così:
> "_*La andiamo a versare.";
> "Andiamo a versarla.".
> Mai lo porrei in "Andiamola a versare.", anzi mi suona proprio male.
> *


Dove la (1) puo' solo essere indicativo, la (3) solo congiuntivo esortativo ( che ho esemplificato, non per te, ma per eventuali stranieri che non sapessero di cosa si tratta, con 'armiamoci e partite', dove nella stessa frase hai il congiuntivo esortativo per la prima persona plurale, e l'imperativo per la seconda, in quanto le due forme hanno la stessa funzione ) e la (2) puo' essere ambedue.

Ti invitavo quindi a decidere se nella tua frase volessi usare l'indicativo o il congiuntivo esortativo.

Per quanto riguarda l'articolo della Treccani, la parte che ci interessa e' quella gia' riportana da Anaiss.  La ripeto per comodita' :



> _Un tratto comune di più verbi di movimento è il fatto di appartenere al gruppo di verbi cosiddetti a ristrutturazione, che cioè permettono lo spostamento a sinistra del clitico (➔ clitici) rispetto all’infinito del verbo (vado a prenderlo, ma anche lo vado a prendere). Ciò vale per andare e venire, ma anche per correre e tornare.
> _


_

Se a questo aggiungi quest'altra osservazione, sempre dalla Treccani :

_


> _*2. Enclisi obbligatoria*_
> _Per quanto riguarda gli altri morfemi che in genere ricorrono in prossimità del verbo, in italiano antico vigeva la ➔ legge Tobler-Mussafia, secondo cui una frase non può iniziare con un pronome atono; in italiano moderno invece si è generalizzata la posizione proclitica, salvo un ristretto numero di eccezioni, in cui la posizione enclitica è obbligatoria, e alcuni casi in cui è facoltativa in alternativa alla posizione proclitica._
> _Tra i casi in cui l’enclisi è obbligatoria:_
> _(a) l’➔imperativo affermativo:_
> _(1) consèrvalo; regàlaglielo; prèndiglielo
> _



ci troviamo con la frase "Andiamolo  a versare" perfettamente giustificata, in quanto :

1) Lo spostamento a sinistra dell'enclitica e' possibile con il verbo di moto
2) La posizione dell'enclitica ( 'andiamola' invece di 'la andiamo' ) e' giustificata dal fatto che 'andiamo' e' un congiuntivo esortativo, che svolge la funzione di imperativo.


Adesso pero' non mi chiedere perche' non si puo' dire : " Vadalo a versare ", ma solo " Lo vada a versare ", perche' mi metti in difficolta'.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Odysseus 
Arrivati a questo punto...

La prima cosa su cui devi deciderti è se '*andiamo*' è _imperativo_ oppure _congiuntivo esortativo_. D)


			
				Odysseus said:
			
		

> ci troviamo con la frase "Andiamolo  a versare" perfettamente giustificata, in quanto :
> 
> 1) Lo spostamento a sinistra dell'enclitica e' possibile con il verbo di moto
> 2) La posizione dell'enclitica ( 'andiamola' invece di 'la andiamo' ) e' giustificata dal fatto che 'andiamo' e' un congiuntivo esortativo, che svolge la funzione di imperativo.


Innanzitutto specifichiamo che quanto riportato da Anaiss vale come riferimento alla possibilità di traslare a sinistra del verbo il clitico ma poi dipende dal verbo ospite se può essere accettato in posizione enclitica o proclitica. Per l'appunto, se lo consideriamo _imperativo_ vale la tua 1), se invece è _congiuntivo esortativo_ come tu dici allora è pur sempre un _congiuntivo_ e ad esso il clitico non si 'attacca'. Ragione per la quale non sono per niente d'accordo con quanto da te scritto nella 2) (riporto qualche cenno dalla Treccani, ormai nostro riferimento nella diatriba):





			
				Treccani said:
			
		

> I principi generali sono i seguenti:
> (a) Se il verbo ospite è all’indicativo o al congiuntivo, il clitico o il cumulo di clitici precede il verbo;
> (b) Se invece il verbo ospite è un imperativo, un infinito, un gerundio (non perifrastico) o un participio, il clitico si attacca a destra.
> 
> (iv) Nelle frasi imperative alla terza persona (compresa la forma di cortesia; ➔ cortesia, linguaggio della), il verbo non è all’imperativo bensì al congiuntivo; pertanto i clitici precedono l’ospite: _si rivolga al sindaco_, _glielo dica subito_.





			
				Treccani said:
			
		

> I verbi di movimento (➔ movimento, verbi di), come _andare _e _venire_, sono spesso implicati in processi di grammaticalizzazione, a causa di fattori quali l’alta frequenza, il significato generico, la tendenza ad assumere significati metaforici.
> 
> Inoltre _andare_ e _venire_ formano costrutti perifrastici con _a _+ infinito: _andare_ _a_ + infinito significa «stare per, essere sul punto di».
> 
> La nozione di _struttura perifrastica_ nel senso di perifrasi verbale, pur non avendo una definizione univoca, può essere delimitata ricorrendo a una serie di proprietà (cfr. Bertinetto 1990). Di queste, alcune sono necessarie per l’identificazione di una certa struttura come perifrastica, altre secondarie, ossia presenti in grado diverso a seconda della natura più o meno perifrastica di una certa costruzione. [...]
> Fra le proprietà secondarie (cfr. § 3) che caratterizzano soprattutto le strutture dalla maggiore perifrasticità:
> (d) i verbi modificatori non conservano il proprio significato lessicale, risultano cioè desemantizzati (➔ grammaticalizzazione);
> (e) la costruzione può applicarsi a qualunque verbo del lessico.





			
				Odysseus said:
			
		

> Adesso pero' non mi chiedere perche' non si puo' dire : " Vadalo a versare ", ma solo " Lo vada a versare ", perche' mi metti in difficolta'.


Non si può dire perché è _congiuntivo_ fosse anche _esortativo_, ma se fosse _imperativo_ allora:
"Va*llo* a versare.", "Vai/Va' a versar*lo*." e non "*Lo*  vai/va' a versare.".
Possiamo prendere atto che in questo caso 'andiamola' è imperativo quindi lo chef 'ordina'/'comanda' che si faccia come dice; perché poi uno debba fare diversamente penso rientri tra i misteri della fede.

Ripeto che secondo me non si può sentire e aggiungo anche che alla vista appare addirittura sconcia (come per il tuo "vadalo"... Bbrrrr... fa venir*r*e i briv*v*idi oltre che m'acceca gli occhi).

Ciao.

Bibl.:
http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/verbi-di-movimento_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/
http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/grammaticalizzazione_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/
http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/strutture-perifrastiche_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/
http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/clitici_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/

P.S.: Mi scuso sinceramente per la prolissità del post ma "quanno ce vo' ce vo'" (Trilussa/Salustri).


----------



## Odysseus54

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Odysseus
> Arrivati a questo punto...
> 
> La prima cosa su cui devi deciderti è se '*andiamo*' è _imperativo_ oppure _congiuntivo esortativo_. D)



Hai ragione - dell'imperativo ricordavo soltanto la seconda persona, dal latino.  E che per le altre persone si ricorreva al congiuntivo esortativo.

Il che spiega la differenza con la terza persona, per la quale evidentemente, nonostante 'vada!' sia anche chiamato 'imperativo formale', prevale la classificazione di congiuntivo e , per quanto riguarda le clitiche, la costruzione del congiuntivo con la particella in posizione proclitica.

Se pero' sostituisci 'imperativo' a 'congiuntivo esortativo' nel mio post #15, le conclusioni non cambiano, non ti pare ?






> Possiamo prendere atto che in questo caso 'andiamola' è imperativo quindi lo chef 'ordina'/'comanda' che si faccia come dice; perché poi uno debba fare diversamente penso rientri tra i misteri della fede.
> 
> Ripeto che secondo me non si può sentire e aggiungo anche che alla vista appare addirittura sconcia (come per il tuo "vadalo"... Bbrrrr... fa venir*r*e i briv*v*idi oltre che m'acceca gli occhi).




Se sostituisci il turgido 'andiamola a versare', che ricorda coloro che bevono il caffe' col mignolo alzato, con il piu' normale 'versiamola', che probabilmente accetteresti senza scandalo ne' brividi , di che modo verbale si tratta, secondo te ?


Comunque, se oggi 'vadalo' ti da' ( e mi da') i brividi, nel '500 ti sarebbe parso normale.  E..

_
Chi nol vol creder, vadalo a cercare  ( Guerin Meschino, X, v.797 )
_


----------



## dragonseven

Io ho i brividi quando lo vedo attaccato ad un congiuntivo di qualsiasi fattezza.
Per rispondere alle tue domande:
'vadalo' lo considero 100% imperativo;
'versiamola' può essere indicativo (familiare) e imperativo non di certo congiuntivo.

Inoltre 'andatela' indicativo (familiare) e imperativo, ma non 'andiatela' congiuntivo enclitico che è scorretto.


----------



## Odysseus54

dragonseven said:


> Io ho i brividi quando lo vedo attaccato ad un congiuntivo di qualsiasi fattezza.
> Per rispondere alle tue domande:
> 'vadalo' lo considero 100% imperativo;



Nella citazione del Guerin Meschino sicuramente e' un congiuntivo, e non un imperativo di cortesia.  E' che alcune costruzioni dell'italiano sono cambiate nel corso degli ultimi 500 anni. La posizione delle particelle clitiche e' una di queste.



> 'versiamola' può essere indicativo (familiare) e imperativo non di certo congiuntivo.



Sul fatto che sia imperativo mi pare fossimo d'accordo.

Sul fatto che non possa essere indicativo, mi pare che le fonti che hai citato al #16 ( la prima citazione dalla Treccani ) non lascino dubbi.




> Inoltre 'andatela' indicativo (familiare) e imperativo, ma non 'andiatela' congiuntivo enclitico che è scorretto.




Non capisco 

_'andatela' indicativo (familiare)
_
Puoi spiegare, per favore ?  Cos'è l'indicativo familiare ?


Su quello che dici sulla scorrettezza di 'andiatela' sono d'accordo, anche se finora e' un argomento di cui non si era parlato, mi pare.



Ritornando sulla questione dell'imperativo/congiuntivo esortativo, non sono l'unico a ritenere che l'imperativo abbia solo le due seconde persone , es. : di', dite , e che per le altre persone si usi il congiuntivo esortativo.

Lo sostengono anche sulla solita Treccani, qui , dove dicono :

_L’imperativo è un modo verbale, adoperato solo in frasi principali, che – come dice lo stesso nome, dal lat. imperatīvus (modus) – serve per esprimere un ordine, un comando o una preghiera.
__In italiano l’imperativo ha solo il tempo presente e solo la II persona singolare e la II persona plurale.
....
Mancano la I persona sing., la III persona sing., la I persona plur., la III persona plur., espresse mediante il congiuntivo presente (congiuntivo esortativo):che io la veda, amiamo, tema, sentano.
_

Siamo quindi al punto di partenza.  Una frase come 'andiamola a versare', ma anche la piu' normale 'versiamola' , contravverrebbe alla regola sulla posizione della clitica col congiuntivo e coll'indicativo (i due modi a cui 'andiamo' e 'versiamo' possono corrispondere, morfologicamente).

E invece siamo abituati a dire 'facciamola,allora!' , 'diciamolo!' , 'capiamoci', 'diciamocela' , e cosi' via.

Rimango quindi con la mia ipotesi - che nella prima persona plurale il congiuntivo esortativo riceve l'enclitica come se fosse l'imperativo inesistente di cui fa le veci.

E per qualche motivo che mi sfugge, lo stesso non succede oggi con la terza persona del congiuntivo, che si comporta con le clitiche da congiuntivo, accogliendole in posizione proclitica.



E qui mi fermo, sperando che altri piu' esperti di me possano dire la loro.


----------



## bubu7

Tristano said:


> Seguo una video ricetta in Internet nella quale lo chef, parlando dell'impasto per una torta, dice "adesso andiamolo a versare nella teglia".
> 
> Il mio quesito pero' e' questo:
> 
> Perche' "andiamolo a versare" e non "andiamo a versarlo"?
> Sono tutti e due corretti?
> [...]
> Grazie


Ciao *Tristano*. 

Le due versioni da te riportate sono entrambe corrette grammaticalmente, in più, sono anche adeguate al contesto comunicativo in cui sono riportate (sono cioè corrette come registro colloquiale).

In un registro formale la frase dovrebbe essere: "adesso versiamolo nella teglia" oppure "adesso lo versiamo nella teglia".

_Andiamo a_, inteso non nel senso di "andare" ma di "cominciare un'azione", non fa parte del registro formale.


----------



## Odysseus54

bubu7 said:


> Ciao *Tristano*.
> 
> Le due versioni da te riportate sono entrambe corrette grammaticalmente, in più, sono anche adeguate al contesto comunicativo in cui sono riportate (sono cioè corrette come registro colloquiale).
> 
> In un registro formale la frase dovrebbe essere: "adesso versiamolo nella teglia" oppure "adesso lo versiamo nella teglia".




Dal punto di vista grammaticale, secondo te le due versioni sono identiche oppure c'e' una differenza di modo ?  E che modo e' 'versiamolo' ?




> _Andiamo a_, inteso non nel senso di "andare" ma di "cominciare un'azione", non fa parte del registro formale.




Non fa pero' nemmeno parte del registro colloquiale - a me pare una costruzione artatamente ed inutilmente complicata, che sono abituato a sentire da presentatori di spettacoli televisivi ( 'andiamo a incominciare' ) , da imbonitori, da maghi che si accingono a segare una donna a meta', da giocatori delle tre carte, da politici ecc ecc.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Consiglio agli interessati la lettura di questo thread esistente:
andare a + verbo in infinito

Ciao


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Odysseus 
Per 'indicativo (familiare)' intendo quello di 'basso registro', 'molto informale', scusami se ho sbagliato l'opportuna indicazione per la definizione di quello che volevo dire. Comunque non c'entra nel contesto. Quindi "cancella" pure dallo scritto la parte 'indicativo (familiare)' e veniamo alle cose serie. 
Per quanto riguarda la Treccani serve che si decidano perché per me non è che ciò che riportano sia lodevole in quanto a fugare i dubbi ma anzi li creano. Per spigare ciò che intendo comincio col dire che quanto riporto qui sotto non è da me del tutto condivisibile arrow:LINK), allo stesso modo con quanto scritto qui arrow:LINK):





			
				Treccani said:
			
		

> Mancano la III persona sing., la I persona plur., la III persona plur., espresse mediante il congiuntivo presente (congiuntivo esortativo): _che io la veda_, _amiamo_, _tema_, _sentano_.
> [...]
> Ci sono poi verbi irregolari che, anche per l’espressione della II persona plur., richiedono l’uso del congiuntivo: _avere_ → _abbiate_; _essere_ → _siate_; _sapere_ → _sappiate_; _volere_ → _vogliate_. Il segnale che indica quest’uso particolare del congiuntivo presente come imperativo è rappresentato dalla posposizione di un eventuale clitico, quando il verbo è alla I e II persona plur.:_ chiamiamolo_, _abbiateli_, _siatela_, _sappiatelo_, _andiamoci_.


E che si trova in aperto contrasto con quanto riporta più in basso, questo sì che lo condivido:


			
				Treccani said:
			
		

> Il congiuntivo esortativo presenta sempre i clitici in proclisi: _me la legga subito_.


Sono molto più d'accordo con le parti che qui sotto riporto da Wikipedia e penso che risponda anche ai tuoi dubbi arrow:LINK):


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Le forme dell'imperativo in senso stretto sono quelle alla seconda persona singolare e plurale e (almeno in italiano) alla prima persona plurale: _tu, noi, voi_. sempre, esse coincidono con quelle del presente indicativo (esempi: _esci, vai, prendi; usciamo; andiamo, prendiamo; uscite, andate, prendete_). La maggiore eccezione riguarda le forme regolari della coniugazione in -_are_: infatti, la seconda persona singolare ha la desinenza -_a_ al posto di _i_ (_mangia, ricorda, dimentica_): si tratta di una diretta eredità dalla lingua latina.
> [...]
> I pronomi clitici vengono posposti: _canta*ci* qualcosa; facciamo*la* finita_. Le forme abbreviate dei verbi _dare_, _stare_, _fare_ _andare_ e _dire_ alla forma in _tu_ prevedono in questo caso il rinforzamento della consonante iniziale dei pronomi (tranne _gli_) secondo i meccanismi del raddoppiamento fonosintattico: _dimmi tutto; stammi a sentire; datti da fare!; facci un tè; anzi, fanne due; falla finita; dillo a Roberto; vattene_.
> [...]
> Esiste inoltre l'imperativo alla terza persona, che acquistò una certa importanza quando, in epoca moderna, il _lei_ cominciò a soppiantare il _voi_ come forma di cortesia. La terza persona prende in prestito le sue forme (regolari e irregolari) dal congiuntivo presente: _canti, cantino; prenda, prendano; dorma, dormano_.In questo caso, conformemente alle regole di formazione di modi come il congiuntivo o l'indicativo, i pronomi clitici verranno anteposti alla forma verbale: _*ci* canti qualcosa!_.
> [...]
> Esprimere un'esortazione in maniera diretta non significa necessariamente infrangere le regole di cortesia: infatti, questa forma si adatta senza alcun problema ad intenzioni comunicative come gli inviti, le scuse, gli auguri o le offerte qualche volta semplicemente ad un consiglio. È soprattutto in questi casi che - mancando l'intenzione di esprimere primariamente un'esortazione - all'uso dell'imperativo non è posta alcuna restrizione.[...]
> Dato che l'intenzione primaria del locutore (vedi illocuzione) non è quella di far fare qualcosa a qualcuno, il rischio di minacciarne in qualche modo il territorio e l'autodeterminazione non è dato. Per questo l'uso dell'imperativo risulterà diretto, ma perfettamente adeguato al contesto.


Puoi rimanere certo delle tue idee, ma io non ne sono del tutto convinto, quindi, per ora, rimango sulle mie.



P.S.: Chiedo scusa se risulto forse un po' lascivo negligente ma sono molto stanco oggi, penso si capisca lo stesso dove voglio arrivare. Rimango aperto comunque per eventuali chiarimenti.


----------



## Odysseus54

dragonseven said:


> P.S.: Chiedo scusa se risulto forse un po' lascivo




Se lo dici tu.. io non me ne ero accorto 

Dal Garzanti :

*1. che ha o dimostra lascivia; che è pieno di lascivia o induce alla lascivia; impudico, licenzioso, lussurioso: un uomo lascivo; gesti, discorsi lascivi; sguardi lascivi*



Cosa vuoi dire ?


----------



## dragonseven

Ops!!! Scusa, te l'ho detto sono un po' stanco e pensavo che 'lascivo' volesse ancora dire 'negligente', è quello il senso. Meglio 'poco curante della forma e delle spiegazioni'.


----------



## bubu7

Odysseus54 said:


> Dal punto di vista grammaticale, secondo te le due versioni sono identiche oppure c'e' una differenza di modo ? E che modo e' 'versiamolo' ?.



Non ci vedo molta differenza (anche se non capisco bene cosa intendi per _modo_...). In _lo versiamo _ci vedrei una leggera maggiore enfasi su cosa versiamo mentre in _versiamolo_ si dà maggiore importanza all'azione: ma mi sembrano sfumature appena percepibili.



Odysseus54 said:


> Non fa pero' nemmeno parte del registro colloquiale - a me pare una costruzione artatamente ed inutilmente complicata, che sono abituato a sentire da presentatori di spettacoli televisivi ( 'andiamo a incominciare' ) , da imbonitori, da maghi che si accingono a segare una donna a meta', da giocatori delle tre carte, da politici ecc ecc.



È vero che può avere anche questo senso ma, nel caso di cui stiamo parlando, a me sembra più avere connotazioni affettive, di coinvolgimento, nell'operazione, del lettore/spettatore. Per questo mi sembra appartenere al registro colloquiale e non a un registro formale.


----------



## Odysseus54

bubu7 said:


> Non ci vedo molta differenza (anche se non capisco bene cosa intendi per _modo_...). In _lo versiamo _ci vedrei una leggera maggiore enfasi su cosa versiamo mentre in _versiamolo_ si dà maggiore importanza all'azione: ma mi sembrano sfumature appena percepibili.



Per modo intendo modo verbale.  In questo caso, per come la vedo io, 'lo versiamo' e' indicativo e 'versiamolo' e' congiuntivo esortativo (che si comporta con la clitica come se fosse imperativo) o imperativo, se esiste l'imperativo nella prima persona plurale, cosa su cui sembrano esserci opinioni divergenti.


----------



## bubu7

Odysseus54 said:


> Per modo intendo modo verbale. In questo caso, per come la vedo io, 'lo versiamo' e' indicativo e 'versiamolo' e' congiuntivo esortativo (che si comporta con la clitica come se fosse imperativo) o imperativo, se esiste l'imperativo nella prima persona plurale, cosa su cui sembrano esserci opinioni divergenti.


Quindi, cambiando persona, diremmo _vers*iatelo* nella teglia _e non _vers*atelo* nella teglia_?

Più che nel registro formale qui siamo nel registro aulico.


----------



## Odysseus54

bubu7 said:


> Quindi, cambiando persona, diremmo _vers*iatelo* nella teglia _e non _vers*atelo* nella teglia_?
> 
> Più che nel registro formale qui siamo nel registro aulico.



Ovviamente no.

La domanda e' se 'andiamolo' sia considerato imperativo della 1a persona plurale (wiki, cit.) oppure congiuntivo esortativo (Treccani, cit.) che sostituisce un imperativo inesistente, ma che, come l'imperativo, riceve l'enclitica.

Detto cosi' sembra la contesa della zuppa e del pan bagnato, e forse lo e'.  Ma e' una di quelle zone grigie che mi incuriosiscono.


----------



## dragonseven

Caro Odysseus,
ti chiedo scusa anticipatamente per la schiettezza di questo post, ma sono portato a dire ciò che penso per come la penso e non voglio che nel leggerlo la cosa ti disturbasse o peggio ti offendesse perché non ce n'è l'intenzione.

Se tu vuoi rimanere confinato nelle tue ideologie, liberissimo di farlo, però non è accettabile che tu sostenga, come se ne avessi prova certa, l'inesistenza nell'imperativo italiano della 1^ persona plurale nella sua costruzione, così come per la 3^ persona.
Pensare inoltre che discutere della lingua italiana sia come discutere di "zuppa e pan bagnato" è un affronto a tutti coloro che hanno passione e amore verso questa lingua e che si sforzano ogni giorno a correggersi nell'uso della stessa.
Dal mio punto di vista serve che tu prenda le redini della carrozza che stai manovrando chiarendo cosa ti porta a pensarla a tuo modo. Se la tua fonte è, o sei d'accordo con la Treccani, essa comunque ti informa che nel caso di congiuntivo esortativo sempre i clitici sono in proclisi, cosa ti serve di più?
Il fatto è che la lingua evolve e con lei le persone che la usano.
Se credi che l'imperativo italiano sia come quello latino ti informo che studiare il latino forse ti ha creato non pochi problemi, poi ripeto, liberissimo di pensarla come meglio credi, ma evitiamo perlomeno di dire delle bestialità.

Mia personalissima opinione.


----------



## Nino83

Scusate per la battuta, ma mi sembra una questione di lana caprina. La prima persona plurale del presente indicativo, dell'imperativo e del presente congiuntivo sono uguali. Da questo punto in poi ci sono solo supposizioni. 

Basta fare un esempio con la seconda persona singolare. 

_Vallo a dire a tua sorella!_ --> imperativo, posizione enclitica 
_Lo vada a dire a sua sorella!_ --> congiuntivo esortativo, posizione proclitica 

Ricordo che l'anticipazione del pronome avviene anche con altre tipologie di verbi, come quelli causativi (_lascialo stare!__, lo lasci stare!_), di percezione (_guardalo arrivare!, lo guardi arrivare!_) e con altri verbi modali (_sappilo accudire!, lo sappia accudire!_).


----------

